# كيف تتعرف على قدرة الضاغط



## بسيونى للتبريد (1 يونيو 2010)

لمعرفة قدرة الضاغط من خلال قراءة البيانات المدونه عليه
 لابد من معرفة نوع الضاغط اولا حيث ان لكل شركه الارقام الخاصه _______________________________________________________________
_القدره= ضواغط امبراكو-دانفوس --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 tl4 -- pw4.5 --tfs4 
1/6 tl5--pw5.5--tfs5--fr6
1/5 nl6--fr7.5--pw7.5--ff6--ff7.5
1/4 nl7&pw9--fr8.5--fr10&ff10--ff8.5
1/3 pw11--fr11--sc12--ff11.5
1/2 sc15
5/8 sc18
3/4 sc21
________________________________________________________________
اسبيرا
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 a1075--a1085
1/6 a1090--a1111--a2111--a1112
1/5
1/4 a1116--a1117--a2116--a1118--a2118
1/3 t1124--a3124--t2124--t4124
1/2 t1128--t3128--t2128--t4128
5/8 t1140--t2140--t3134
______________________________________________________________
تكمسيه - لونيتا - يونيداد
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 aez1336--ae8z
1/6 ae66--ae6--aez1343--ae65
1/5 ae1360--ae5z--ae55
1/4 aez1380--ae4z--cae4--at43--at45
1/3 ae1410--cae2410--cae2413
1/2 ae1412--cae2412--cae2415
3/4 caj2112--caj2440
_________________________________________________________________
نيشى
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 m4
1/6 m5
1/5 m7
1/4 m9--m11 --a9
1/3 a11 -- a13
1/2 n17
_________________________________________________________________
بوش
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 v792
1/6 v1040
1/5 v1350
________________________________________________________________
ناشيونال --- ميتسوشيتا
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 1/8 fn43--100w--fn51--fne75
1/6 fn57&fn51--125w -- fne100 --fne125
1/5 fn66 -- fne140 -- 140w
1/4 fn73 -- fn77 -- fn91 -- fne175 --175w
1/3 fn110 -- fn91 -- 150w
_______________________________________________________________
زانوسى
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/8 ftl45
1/6 ftl55
1/5 ftl76
1/4 ftl88
_____________________________________________________________
___________________________________________ 
منقول من كتاب 
(( التبريد التقنى ))
 مع خالص تحياتى وامنياتى
 بدوام التوفيق
أخوكم -- 
 محمد بسيونى
 كوم حماده-- البحيره-- مصر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ بسيونى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً وتمنياتى لك بدوام الصحة والسعادة &


----------



## ahmadaboalnour (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز مشكور على هزه المعلومات القيمة ولكن لدي استفسار كيف نرتب هزا الجدول بحيث نستطيع ان نعرف كل ضاغط من رقمه ازا كان هاي برشنك او لو برشنك او مديم برشنك
ولكم جزيل الشكر ووفقكم الله


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اياد1982 (17 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## عبده اسماعيل (28 أكتوبر 2013)

نفترض ان الثلاجة لايوجد بها اي قراء مدونه علية كيف استطيع حسب قدرة الضاغط لغرض الشراء


----------



## بسيوني حسن (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسيوني حسن (28 أكتوبر 2013)

لو في الكباسات الكبيرة ياريت ياهندسه لو عندك معلومات تفيدني


----------



## thesun14 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً على الإفاده ونتمنى المزيد


----------

